# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما هو أفضل تحقيق لكتاب إحياء علوم الدين للغزالى؟ برجاء الإفادة!!!

## المؤرخ الفيلسوف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحتم
أود شراء كتاب إحياء علوم الدين للإمام أبو حامد الغزالى 
فبرجاء الإفادة عن أفضل نسخة محققة للكتاب 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

ممتاز سؤالك بارك الله فيك وانا من محبين كتاب الإحياء 
ولو انه يعيبه ثلاث اشياء الاحاديث الضعيفة وفيه كلام كثير من الفلاسفه و اغفاله عن باب الجهاد 
وقد مدحه شيخ الاسلاام ابن تيمية

----------


## هانى درغام

حسب علمي القاصر كتاب المهذب من إحياء علوم الدين( مجلدين) للشيخ صالح الشامي - دار القلم دمشق

----------


## المؤرخ الفيلسوف

للرفع

----------


## أبو ريان الشيخي

طبعة دار الفكر

----------


## ابونزار

السلام عليكم ....
بالنسبة لكتاب إحياء علوم الدين للإمام أبو حامد الغزالى ... سـوف يصدر قريباً عن دار المنهاج بجدة في 9 مجلدات ، حسب ما أفادوني ، وغالباً تحقيقتها جيدة .

----------


## عابد الحرمين

اشتريت طبعة ممتازة في نظري طبعتها دار الفيحاء دمشق ودار المنهل دمشق أيضا تحقيق وتخريج علي محمد مصطفى وسعيد المحاسني 
ميزة الطبعة فيها تخريجات العراقي المغني عن حمل الأسفار 
وتخريجات الزبيدي في إتحاف السادة المتقين 
وتخريجات الإمام بن السبكي في طبقات الشافعية بالإضافة إلى تخريجات المحققين والعزو 
ويليه كتابان:
الإملاء على مشكل الإحياء  للإمام الغزالي ( المؤلف)
وتعريف الأحياء بفضائل الإحياء للشيخ العيدروس
الكتاب في ستة مجلدات ورق صفراء وخط واضح ملون ومريح

----------


## مرثد

صدرت طبعة دار المنهاج - جدة
ولعلها الافضل

----------


## عبدالله بن ياسين

صدرت طبعة دار المنهاج واشتريتها بــ 300 ريال .. 

ذكروا أنها حققت على عشرين نسخة خطية !

حققها المكتب العلمي بالدار .. ولو أنهم ذكروا حكم العلماء على الأحاديث والآثار لكانت طبعة ليس عليها غبار.

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

هناك تحقيق لشيخ القاسمي رائع اسمه هكذا موعظة المؤمنين في تهذيب احياء علوم الدين ان لم اخطىء ، تجده على الوقفية.

----------


## أبو الحسن السلفي

> هناك تحقيق لشيخ القاسمي رائع اسمه هكذا موعظة المؤمنين في تهذيب احياء علوم الدين ان لم اخطىء ، تجده على الوقفية.


بل تهذيب اسمه "[تهذيب]موعظة المؤمنين من إحياء علوم الدين" لجمال الدين القاسمي
http://www.sherbeny.com/play-877.html

وكذا منهاج القاصدين لابن الجوزي ومختصره لابن قدامة وكلها تهذيب للإحياء

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

جزاك الله خيرا على التصحيح.

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

هل اطلع الاخوة على طبعة دار المعرفة اللبنانية القديمة  او طبعة الحلبي وتمت مقارنتها بطبعة دار المنهاج
للرفع مرة أخرى

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

طبعة المنهاج تباع الأن في معرض الكتاب في  الشارقة 400 درهم أماراتي !!!!!!

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا 
هل  إتحاف السادة المتقين مرفوع على الشبكة

----------

